# Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

					Am 27. Juli 2016 erscheint erstmals das PCGH-Bookazine "Das ultimative PC-Handbuch" im XXL-Format - im Handel und auch digital. Auf 164 Seiten bieten wir unter dem Motto "Tunen, schrauben, reparieren" die besten Anleitungen für die PC-Praxis. Digital kostet das PC-Praxis-Handbuch 9,99 Euro, im Handel 11,99 Euro.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Klingt sehr interessant!


----------



## BikeRider (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Wird es das Handbuch auch Analog im Zeitschriftenhandel geben ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Wird es das Handbuch auch Analog im Zeitschriftenhandel geben ?



Siehe Text, natürlich.


----------



## BikeRider (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Siehe Text, natürlich.



 Wird gekauft - Danke


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Als Print schon ausverkauft?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Als Print schon ausverkauft?



Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Weil ich nicht bestellen kann, da der Shop "ausverkauft" von sich gibt .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht bestellen kann, da der Shop "ausverkauft" von sich gibt .



An welcher Stelle sagt der Shop das denn?

Ich sehe: Verfügbar - Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!


----------



## nonamez78 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Mittlerweile funktionierte es, mit dem identischen Link, welchen ich schon vorher verwendet hatte. Die Verlinkung kam direkt aus dem Artikel.


----------



## JDMartti (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Finde ich schon ganz interessant, wenn man kurz was nachschlagen kann wenn was schiefläuft. Ich habe erst nach ein paar Tagen herausgefunden, dass die schlechten Temperaturen meines Q6600s an falscher Montage des Boxed-Kühlers liegen  Ich dachte dass man die Push-Pins drehen soll, nachdem man sie reingedrückt hat (damit macht man den Kühler wieder locker)


----------



## azkar (2. August 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Sollte heute bei mir im Briefkasten liegen. 
Bin echt gespannt, genau sowas hätt ich schon immer brauchen können


----------



## BenConventi (6. August 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Ein klasse 
„Buch", das Teil ist wirklich mal ein echter Schinken, den könnt Ihr jetzt jährlich updaten, ein super Nachschlagewerk, endlich auch mit Bildern, die auch etwas offenbaren und nicht, 
wie, zum Beispiel, in der PCGH 09/16(Seite 32, 33, oder Seite 83) Mikrobilder, bei denen man eh nichts mehr erkennt.
　
Daher mein Wunsch und meine freundliche Forderung(als PCGH-Fan der ersten Stunde)
　
FORMAT-WECHSEL( Größenwechsel - Grundlage: PCGH-Wissen –PC-Praxis-Handbuch), 
　
zwei Euro drauf und endlich eine PC Games Hardware Zeitschrift in der Hand, in der man auch mal ohne Lupe "sehen" kann.
　
Also bitte Eure gr… Eminenz Thilo, 
bitte bloß keine Preissenkungen mehr, will kein Mensch, sondern lieber jeden Monat 
einen „leckeren" Schinken mit Format
　
Du willst nicht....dann wenigstens das Format der Chip gameware(ein wenig größer(Maße), als die PCGH, endlich wieder ein Lichtblick auf dem Computer-Zeitschriften-Markt, nachdem eigentlich Magazine nur noch eingestellt wurden.

Ansonsten weiter so, die Sonderhefte, die Handbücher, das ist das beste Jahr seit langem,

was Ihr(das gesamte PCGH-Team) da geschaffen habt…toll!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*



BenConventi schrieb:


> Ein klasse
> „Buch", das Teil ist wirklich mal ein echter Schinken, den könnt Ihr jetzt jährlich updaten, ein super Nachschlagewerk, endlich auch mit Bildern, die auch etwas offenbaren und nicht,
> wie, zum Beispiel, in der PCGH 09/16(Seite 32, 33, oder Seite 83) Mikrobilder, bei denen man eh nichts mehr erkennt.
> 
> ...



Danke für das legendäre Feedback. Ich brüte mal darüber nach. Aber so ein Papier kostet leider etwas mehr als nur zwei Euro. 

Die Wünsche gebe ich gerne an alle weiter!


----------



## Slowy86 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Erstmal vielen Dank für dieses Heft  Ein kleiner Kritikpunkt: Die Pfeile, beispielsweise auf S. 28 Bild 4, S. 39 Bild 4 oder S. 42 Bild 2/3 sind zwar gelb und scharf gezeichnet, jedoch liegt ein unscharfer, schwarzer Pfeil etwas versetzt darüber. Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas unglücklich gestaltet, da es nicht gerade dazu führt, sofort etwas erkennen zu können. Ein einfacher gelber Pfeil wäre doch ausreichend gewesen, oder? Ansonsten ist das Heft PCGH-typisch sehr übersichtlich und angenehm gestaltet und lädt auch für "zwischendurch" zum Lesen ein


----------



## BikeRider (26. August 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Schade, bei uns im Ort gibts das Heft im Zeitschriftenhandel nicht.
Werde ich wohl doch online bestellen müssen.


Juhuuu 
Ich hab es in Bremerhaven gefunden.


----------



## Spuelverfahren (13. September 2016)

*AW: Das ultimative PCGH-Handbuch: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis jetzt vorbestellen*

Tolles Buch, merci


----------

